# ferries



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Now i know it must have been done to Death but i have just retired and funds are diminishing.We want to get away at the end of Dec and dont know when were coming back .So we want a one way ticket Now i can get one if i have a car and caravan for £28 one way but the same ferry service wants £78 for my camper.How does that work ?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good question ! Have you asked the ferry company ?

In our caravanning days we made much use of Dana Seaways to Denmark; they always had a promotion going where caravans went free. It never occurred to us to ask if there was a reduction for motorhomes as well as we did not have one then.

I suspect all ferry companies have space in December, being low season, and want to encourage more people to use their crossing. This is one way to do it but, unless you write and remind them, it might not cross their minds that motorhomers are a good source of income as well. 

G


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Good question ! Have you asked the ferry company ?
> 
> In our caravanning days we made much use of Dana Seaways to Denmark; they always had a promotion going where caravans went free. It never occurred to us to ask if there was a reduction for motorhomes as well as we did not have one then.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for a reply from Eurotunnel as to why they charge 20% more for a motorhome than a luton van of exactly the same size and shape.

I'm not holding my breath because the answer will be "Tough - it's because they can!"


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

*ferrys*

Well do you think if i leave it later to book they will do a better deal. Or maybe i could get a scrapper caravan and just tow it over behind my van then leave it in Calais and then tow it back on when i return lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: ferrys*



jeffro said:


> Well do you think if i leave it later to book they will do a better deal. Or maybe i could get a scrapper caravan and just tow it over behind my van then leave it in Calais and then tow it back on when i return lol :lol: :lol:


Thats not a bad idea jeffro! I'm sure if you slipped them a fiver you could get a couple of illegals to look after it for you.

Caulkhead


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Jeffro,

That's a lot for one way. I haven't paid anything like that for years with 7.6m, 4.25 tonne MH.

Usually between £40 to £50 even in July/August.

If you go to ferry website. Look to travel midweek and early or late in the day for best deals. Just changing the ferry by 30 minutes can make a big differernce. Play about with days and times around when you want to go.

I usually book around 2 weeks before travelling. 

If you book a very early sailing from Dover, arrive the night before and park on Marine Parade with all the other motorhomes (free 6.00pm to 9.00am).

Jed


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Just booked our ferry out of Dover end of October 8.25 am mid week for £39 one way.

Used camping and caravan club to do the booking as you get £5 off the web price. so what I do is to look for the best price on the web around the time I want to travel take down the details.

email the c&cc club travel section with the details and get them to book it they even pay for the phone call no waiting around waiting for them to answer the phone.

Andy

They also keep the details on file for your return, just use the booking number they give you.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

If you book one way tickets, read the small print in your annual travel policy, as you might well not be covered. There is often a requirement for a return ticket to be in place for the cover to operate. No idea why, but that's what they do.


----------

